# hyd lift problem



## hambone (Dec 17, 2006)

i have a mahindra 4110 lift goes up fine but goes down very slow .speed knob is full open please help


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum hambone! Does the hitch have an impliment mounted on it or is there nothing on it? How long has this condition been going on?


----------



## hambone (Dec 17, 2006)

bush hog is on tractor


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No offense intended..........and I have done something like this more than once due to CRS   . By chance, do you think you could have gone the wrong way with the drop speed valve adjustment? Have you turned the knob full both ways and tried the hitch? Otherwise, it sounds like there may be some type of obstruction in the 3 pt. hitch lift. Could be contamination, blown seal, or stuck check valve/ball.


----------



## hambone (Dec 17, 2006)

*hyd problem*

1 tried it both ways-and when engine is not running it goes down like it should


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not real familiar with Mahindra's but on my Deere, there is a small inline sintered bronze hydraulic oil filter that oil going to the 3 point hitch lift must pass through. If the filter plugs up this can cause problems. Not sure if yours has one or not. Conversely, most hitches do not have this filter, contamination can pass directly into the 3 pt. hitch servo valve.........Deere has since removed this filter from this line of tractors, probably due to problems with it plugging up. From what you explain, sounds like a valve, check valve is stuck. May be time to consult with the dealer if you have one near by. Hopefully one of our Mahindra owning members can jump in with some ideas,


----------



## LAWALLSTRACTOR (Feb 8, 2007)

*3PH LOWERS SLOW*

Hambone,
I believe you may be missing a spring in the 3PH lever linkage. If you haven't already figured that out. If you need me to I will email you a parts breakdown so you can see where the part goes. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## spaz1618 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a lenar 200 tractor one day the lift got where it wouldn't stay where you put it lifts fine drops fine just wont hold position any ideas thanks chris


----------

